# horse hair tassel



## starrysgirl

does anyone know how to make a horse hair tassel? or is there anyone that knows of a website that tells you step by step how to make one? please hel, i really want to make one from my horses tail, without having to send it in and have one made... i dont have the money for that


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

I hitch horse hair. (not a pro but I can do tassels, shoo-flys & right now I'm covering reins for myself) It is too complicated to put in words. There is one brief vid on youtube that gives the very basics. You will need to get books or lessons for the finishing work. I posted pics of one I did on a thread about crocheting. I'm in the pasture playing with my 6 day old stud colt, can't upload until I get in. By the time you get books and make enough mistakes to get it right, either your horse will be missing lots of tail or you will have spent more money than buying one. Save up and have it made, less headache 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## starrysgirl

alright thanks  i will try to save up... but it's kinda hard when you are ether constantly buying horse feed of spending all of it at once on the feed... but do you know any good books i could look for that will help me?


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Totally understand that! I have 11 horses, 3 dogs, 2 cats, a rabit, a hubby & a daughter...my feed bill is ridiculous! 

This is the book I got, it's pretty good! 
Hitched Horse Hair

and here's a couple pics of the one I made for myself.


----------



## starrysgirl

wow that is alsome looking!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Thanks  It's taken a long time to get it that good, still not perfect by a long shot but getting better...I wish now I had taken photos of the first one I did, yikes!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile

Those look great, what do you use them on?


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Thanks! I wear them on the collar of my undershirt with a show jacket, I put them on a silver concho type pin.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## masatisan

I've never made anything nearly as fancy as what MH made, but I did make a very simple keepsake when I cut Caleb's bridle path. Maybe one like this will do until you learn to make something fancier? 

I tied the hair in an elastic band then cut it. when I got home I removed the band and dipped the end one inch deep into yellow wood glue. Then I tied a slip knot made of white dental floss and wrapped it around very tightly going up and down the gluey hair. When there was a good tight wrapping I tucked the end securely. I then dipped the entire thing in the wood glue then left it to dry for a few weeks.

I use it as my medicine charm on my dreamcatcher instead of the owl feather that was there:







A closeup on it, here you can better see the size of it too:


----------



## PintoTess

They look so good!!


----------

